
Ask HN: What apps allow extending their UI? - DenGorbachev
Trello allows developers to write Power Ups (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developers.trello.com&#x2F;power-ups&#x2F;intro).<p>Front has plugins (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dev.frontapp.com&#x2F;plugin.html).<p>Any other examples?
======
PaulHoule
Web browsers have plug-ins, extensions, etc. So do IDEs such as Eclipse,
IntelliJ idea, etc.

------
brudgers
Not sure precisely what "apps" means in this context.

